# New Pictures of Jay and Silent Bob!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Jay trying to sleep  









Bob hanging off the hammock, haha.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bob looks so comfy. :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL! In this picture you can see how his arms are losing hair! His chest is bald too, we still dont know why, but his fur comes and goes. We thought it was from rough grooming since the balding is in the area where each rat grooms each other. We checked for mites but thats not the prob either! The last time we had Bob checked out the vet had no idea either, but it doesnt seem to bother him at all and all we can do is keep an eye on him. lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Is he barbering his arms? Or perhaps Jay is barbering him?

Can rats get trichlomania? :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have no idea...lol. They are an odd pair of boys, haha.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*awww they are so cute, I still want to steal your hammocks lol. I couldn't sleep last night and made like8 hammocks! lol*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL...I got sick of making hammocks after about the 9th-10th one! LMAO


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

They are sooo precious Jennie (steals jay and bob and replaces them with sniffs and iriquois) oh wait that won't work sniffs and iriquois don't get along LoL


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

JennieLove said:


> . We thought it was from rough grooming since the balding is in the area where each rat grooms each other.


Just hearing that right there I think 'barbering!'

I don't think it's technically a bad thing unless they chew on the skin....-shrug-


----------

